# Point IDs



## wthunter11 (Jan 2, 2016)

Looking to try gain some info on these points and also what look to be scrapers. The top row second from end fit perfect between thumb and index. These were found in Russell county Alabama


----------



## Frank Cooper (Jan 4, 2016)

I'll take a stab.  Looks like the notched point in the first row is a Greenbrier.  The notched points on the bottom row are Bolens.  The clear one is some impressive.  The other points are Archaic Stemmed, further inspection may pin them down a little better.  The one on the left between rows is a knife reworked from a broken point. I say the others are scrapers. The opinions of others may differ.


----------



## wthunter11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. Do you have a time frame for them. They were all found in roughly the same area.


----------



## Frank Cooper (Jan 5, 2016)

The Bolens are 8000 BC or before.  If I have correctly identified the Greenbrier it is in the same time period.  The others could go back 2500-35000 BC or before. 

Can you give a close up on the translucent point?


----------



## wthunter11 (Jan 6, 2016)

I will get it for you Friday night. These are my buddies points found at our hunting land and I'll be back down there then.


----------



## Frank Cooper (Jan 6, 2016)

Sounds good.  With all this rain you better keep one eye on the ground.


----------



## wthunter11 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hope so. Never found a point. Want to bad.


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 10, 2016)

That's not a Greenbrier, it's most likely a point from the Woodland period.


----------



## Frank Cooper (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for the clarification.  I gave a couple of disclaimers.  Not savvy enough to zoom in on the point in question.  I knew one of the guru's would jump in eventually.  I was more impressed with the small clear Bolen.  It deserves closer inspection.


----------

